# Dairy goat herd for sale - SE Nebraska



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Dairy herd for sale – we are having to sell our farm due to job loss  all our goats are looking for new homes ASAP! You can see the whole herd on our website at LomahAcres.com – check out the doe and buck pages for info and prices on them, and the for sale page for info and prices on kids and discount for pairs. We are located in south east Nebraska, Lincoln area. As I said, we need them re-homed ASAP so feel free to make offers – would love to see them go in pairs or groups – here are a few we have to offer – 

2 doeling (half sisters) out of 2 of our best 2-year-milking does, can be registered with MDGA as 1stgen Grade Mini-Nubian – big enough for Nov breedings this year, $350 for both together.

PB Nigerian dwarf buck bottle baby born in April – a new addition to our herd for dairy and breeding 1stgen mini’s - we paid $200 for him and really think he’s worth it. Asking $200

2ndGen Mini-Nubian buck BLUE EYES – another new addition – asking $175. 

2 Nubian cross does, registered with ADGA, in milk – asking $600 for the pair – both are 2-year-milking does. (Enolla & Mally) on the website. 

CAE test negative herd. Please feel free to e-mail me with any questions or interest – [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish I was closer. I reaaaallly like your goats. 

Reasonable prices. Disease free. 

This is a great deal for someone. 

Best of luck!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wish I was closer. I reaaaallly like your goats.
> 
> Reasonable prices. Disease free.
> 
> ...


U and Nehimama could go get 'em


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That would work!! HEY NEHI!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That would work!! HEY NEHI!


We will want to see some pics of that excursion


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

A deal of $2000 if you take all 14 head


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Still have 2 mini does in milk for sale - $375 for the pair. 

Also, mini nubian and nigierian dwarf bucks for sale. A group of 3 weaned bottle babies (2 wethers, 1 doe) - $175 for the 3 - great for pets, weed eaters etc.


----------

